# String Bows



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

Does anyone use a string bow as a teaching tool? If so, what material do you recommend for making enough for about a dozen kids. I have parachute cord but am assuming that it would strech too much.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

lots of different way to do this, one way is a bungee cord take off the metal hooks drill 2 holes in a broom stick so its like a handle or small flat wood so it more like the grip tie knots in the cord after you run it through the holes. then attach a d-loop bcy dloop material can be found @1.00 per foot. this way it pulls like a bow and has the feel ..you can add cords for more weight.by drilling another hole top and bottom and adding more .you can also just use loop material tie a small loop for the thumb then make it fit each shooters d.l. but it dont have the pull like the bungee cords.. im sure others will chime in with different opinions....


----------



## Dave V (Aug 13, 2008)

One of our group made up a batch using wood trim and string. They lasted about a day before snapping in half.

I would think a stretchy cord (not as strong as bungee) and a 5 ft piece of PVC (or broom stick) should work well. They can't really shoot with it but they can at least get a feel for the draw, anchor, grip, etc... before picking up a real bow. It would also work to measure draw length without the resistance of a real bow.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I make mine from 3/8" or 1/2" diameter braded rope that I get from Home Depot. The 3/8" is more comfortable in the hand than the line we use for D-loops.

I tie a regular D- loop somewhere on the string and use an adjustable knot so I can get the DL right.

I've seem this set up with a section or two of bungee cord to simulate draw weight, but have never tried to make one.

The string bows with a wood or pvc handle don't seem to work for me. Maybe I just haven't gotten it figured out.

Allen


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Rick! (Aug 10, 2008)

I use 1/8" nylon cord and tie it off to length. Then, I wear a leather glove to make it comfortable. My hinges and tension releases work fine on the cord. I'm not simulating a bow per say, more so the full draw position.


----------



## SpotShy (Mar 14, 2005)

3/4 PVC pipe works well with braided nylon cord. With a hand PVC cutter and a drill you can quickly set up a training aid that will fit archers of different stature. They use something similar at the Olympic training facility.


----------



## smlbow (Jan 2, 2005)

I teach NASP and use the 1/8 nylon cord from Lowes and cut it to length. It's cheap when doing a bunch. If you want to get fancy you can get some wire heat shrink and create your own "serving" like area on the string. Just more $$. The kids love it though.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

mike 66 said:


> one way is a bungee cord take off the metal hooks drill 2 holes in a broom stick so its like a handle or small flat wood so it more like the grip tie knots in the cord after you run it through the holes. then attach a d-loop bcy dloop material can be found @1.00 per foot. this way it pulls like a bow and has the feel ..you can add cords for more weight.by drilling another hole top and bottom and adding more .you can also just use loop material tie a small loop for the thumb then make it fit each shooters d.l. but it dont have the pull like the bungee cords.. im sure others will chime in with different opinions....


NO, you don't have the concept of the string bow here. The String Bow (tm) is just a STRING, no vertical part, no riser / limbs. 
AND it is very important that the string bow is static, not something stretchy like a bungee cord.

The NASP recommendation is 1/8" diameter cord, I like the 3/16". Cut pieces about 90" long (longer if you are working with High School age boys or adult men).

You can get the NASP Instructor Video on the NASP website that tells you completely how to make and use the string bow.


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

A string bow is also an excellent way to teach a person to use a mechanical release. IF you want to learn back tension with any release, and especially a hinge, the string bow is the way to go. If the release is activated with back tension, the string will shoot off your hand for a few feet. If you "cheat" the release in any way, the string will just flop and hang from your hand. A great way to protect your teeth as you learn.

Arne


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

wa-prez said:


> NO, you don't have the concept of the string bow here. The String Bow (tm) is just a STRING, no vertical part, no riser / limbs.
> AND it is very important that the string bow is static, not something stretchy like a bungee cord.
> 
> The NASP recommendation is 1/8" diameter cord, I like the 3/16". Cut pieces about 90" long (longer if you are working with High School age boys or adult men).
> ...


like i said lots of ways to do a teaching tool, i also said you can use loop material tie a small knot for the thumb then make it fit each shooters dl... THAT FITS THE CONCEPT OF A STRING BOW...... you should of read the whole post....before you bashed .... if you look at any archery book you will see MANY that stretch, Saunders firing line, win, win, astra shot trainer, prairie bow trainer,and many more


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

mike 66 said:


> like i said lots of ways to do a teaching tool, i also said you can use loop material tie a small knot for the thumb then make it fit each shooters dl... THAT FITS THE CONCEPT OF A STRING BOW...... you should of read the whole post....before you bashed .... if you look at any archery book you will see MANY that stretch, Saunders firing line, win, win, astra shot trainer, prairie bow trainer,and many more


I didn't mean to come across as bashing, but since the topic is about a String Bow, that term has been trademarked by Tim Strickland, and specifically refers to a particular configuration of string, used in a particular way.

Your initial response was more on the lines of general devices for teaching / practicing the archery draw.


----------

